# Knut ist tot! :(



## xontroulis-rocks (19. März 2011)

Der Thementitel sagt schon alles, unser heißgelieber Knut ist tot. Vielleicht möchte sich hier der ein oder andere von unserem geliebten Knut verabschieden, dessen Erscheinen uns viel Freude tolle Lieder beschert hat wie dieses:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFR0xA60GGI

Knut wir lieben dich. 

R.I.P.


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2011)

Eigentlich hab ich um ehrlich zu sein drauf gewartet, seit ich vorhin bei der Fahrt zum Supermarkt die "Nachricht" im Radio gehört habe.

Tiere sterben nunmal oO Ich bezweifle, dass fünf Jahre für einen Eisbären ein hohes Alter ist, aber er wurde nicht gequält und hat (denke ich mal) ein schönes Leben gehabt, obwohl er im Zoo gelebt hat.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2011)

Ich habe grad ein paar Beiträge gelöscht.


Leute, ganz ehrlich, mich interessiert das auch absolut 0 und ja es gibt sicher wichtigeres im Leben, aber das ist vollkommen egal. Lasst die Leute gemeinsam trauern, die um Knut trauern wollen - immerhin war er ein Massenphänomen und lasst jegliche profilierenden Anti-Kommentare aus dem Thread raus.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Muertedeath (19. März 2011)

knut`s ziehvater war kunde bei uns ....nu sind sie wieder vereint


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

Gott hab ihn selig... vielleicht wär er in freier Wildbahn besser dran gewesen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. März 2011)

BTT: Armes Tierchen, wobei mir jedes Tier leid tut das in einem Zoo eingesperrt ist...

Zirkus + Zoo = Hölle + Knast


----------



## Bluescreen07 (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> BTT: Armes Tierchen, wobei mir jedes Tier leid tut das in einem Zoo eingesperrt ist...
> 
> Zirkus + Zoo = Hölle + Knast



Naja, ich kann dir gleich sagen das aus Knuts tot bestimmt nochmal ordentlich Geld gemacht wird.

Die Menschen masse ist ja so dumm und kauft sich riegndwelche "Knut Puppen" die dann 50% teurer sind weil halt Knut aufm Etikett draufsteht...


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Komisch, der Tod des Tierpflegers damals hat mich irgendwie auch etwas mehr berührt als der Tod Knuts jetzt.


----------



## Firun (19. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe grad ein paar Beiträge gelöscht.
> 
> 
> Leute, ganz ehrlich, mich interessiert das auch absolut 0 und ja es gibt sicher wichtigeres im Leben, aber das ist vollkommen egal. Lasst die Leute gemeinsam trauern, die um Knut trauern wollen - immerhin war er ein Massenphänomen und lasst jegliche profilierenden Anti-Kommentare aus dem Thread raus.
> ...




Wer sich daran nicht halten will bekommt eine Auszeit nur mal so als Erinnerung..
Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2011)

@Topic:
Armer Knut  Fand ihn immer knuffig, aber Tiere sterben eines Tages, ebenso wie der Mensch. Dennoch ein tragischer Tod.


----------



## TheGui (19. März 2011)

haben die mobenden Eisbärweibchen was damit zu tun, oder wurden sie neme gemeinsam gehallten?


----------



## Jester (19. März 2011)

Grade mir als Berliner tut Knutis Tod natürlich besonders Leid. 
Ich sehe so viele Parallelen zwischen mir und diesem Eisbären, so haben wir beispielsweise beide keinen Erfolg bei den Frauen gehabt! 

Möge er in Frieden ruhen...


----------



## Tikume (19. März 2011)

Tja, theoretisch können Eisbären im Zoo wohl sogar älter werden als in freier Natur (über 40 Jahre).
Dennoch stellt sich mir eher die Frage was für ein Leben das ist, als Show-Objekt zur Belustigung in einer Art Gefängnis zu Leben.


----------



## Dominau (19. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> haben die mobenden Eisbärweibchen was damit zu tun, oder wurden sie neme gemeinsam gehallten?


Laut RTL2 waren sie nicht im gehäge als knut starb


----------



## Edou (19. März 2011)

/Edit da der Post von Moderator rausgenommen wurde.

Btt: Tjo, Knut war ja Süß, aber sowas passiert halt. Traurig für seine vielen Fans....Armes Tierchen. Möge es in Frieden Ruhen.


----------



## Fauzi (19. März 2011)

Der wurde ja nicht wirklich alt? o.O


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. März 2011)

Muertedeath schrieb:


> knut`s ziehvater war kunde bei uns ....nu sind sie wieder vereint



Jaja, bei dessen Tod hat Knud mehr Trauerkarten zugeschickt bekommen als die Familie des Pflegers. Wahrscheinlich sind auch 10 mal mehr Leute auf Knuds Beerdigung anwesend.


----------



## TheGui (19. März 2011)

Ob er verifftet wurde?


----------



## Azerak (19. März 2011)

Armer Knut.

Als Kultobjekt der dummen Masse auserkoren und als Vermittler zwischen Nationen betitelt..

Und was war es wirklich? Ein gefangenes Tier - der Clown für die breite Masse.
Was ist furchtbarer? Sein Tod oder seine - eigtl viel zu kurze - Lebensgeschichte?

R.I.P


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ob er verriftet wurde?



Also ich weis nicht, was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit zutun haben könnte, aber möglich ist ja alles!

Ok zum Thema: Echt schade das er Tod ist, wie soll ich nur ohne ihn Leben?


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2011)

Ach, ich dachte der wäre schon lange gestorben?

Wie alt wurde er denn? Ich meine, er starb schon ein bisschen früh für einen Eisbären...


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2011)

Sein Pfleger der ist vor 2 jahren gestorben


----------



## Casp (20. März 2011)

War doch sowieso nicht mehr süüüß :>


----------



## spectrumizer (20. März 2011)

Wow. Aber ein Glück für Knut, er hat's hinter sich. Bei so'nem Leben wunderts mich nicht, dass er alsbald abgedankt hat ...


----------



## Laxera (20. März 2011)

ne ernsthaft:

als eingesperrtes tier würde ich auch net leben wollen d.h. ich könnte es verstehen wenn die tiere da weniger lang leben (aber: wie lange leben bären im schnitt (?) - wenn man des weiß kann man sagen ab schade oder nicht)

mfg LAX
ps: @moderatoren: einfach beiträge ändern ist "für'n arsch" (sorry wenn es das so sage, ist aber meine meinung, denn was ich geschrieben hatte war a) nicht wirklich ernst und b) selbst wenn, war es weder beleidigend, noch rechtsradikal oder rassistisch d.h. nur eine meinungsäußerung (und wenn die seit neuestem hier verboten sind, dann BITTE ICH UM EINEN BANN, DANKE!)


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. März 2011)

armer knut 

ich bin gespannt was die obduktion sagt

das war damals echt eine süße geschichte wie sich sein pfleger um ihn gekümmert hat und so 

aber mal ehrlich, was haben alle gegen tiergärten?
gäbe es nicht tiergärten wie zb den berliner zoo oder den schönbrunner tiergarten in wien (und viele andere, wissenschaftlich aktive tiergärten) dann stünde es um viele tierarten schlecht
natürlich gab es in der vergangenheit eine falsche tierhaltung und auch heute ist ein gehege natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit der freien wildbahn...aber die forschungs und arterhaltungs-programme der tiergärten sind unerlässlich zum schutz der tiere

heutzutage kümmert man sich ja um die tiere und lässt sie nicht für sich alleine dahinvegitieren

aber wie dem auch sei...knuts tot ist traurig
schön wäre es nur wenn die gesellschaft um alle verstorbenen tiere ähnlich trauern würde und nicht nur um die medienwirksamen


----------



## Grotnak (20. März 2011)

Ich find es schade, dass Knut tot ist, jedoch ist er jetzt besser dran. 
Ganz ehrlich die Medien sollten sich schämen, ihn zum Clown der Nation gemacht zu haben.
 Außerdem sind Zoos sowieso quatsch, Nationalparks sind da sehr viel besser.


----------



## Taramoon (20. März 2011)

Grotnak schrieb:


> Ich find es schade, dass Knut tot ist, jedoch ist er jetzt besser dran.
> Ganz ehrlich die Medien sollten sich schämen, ihn zum Clown der Nation gemacht zu haben.
> Außerdem sind Zoos sowieso quatsch, Nationalparks sind da sehr viel besser.




Da muss ich dir absolut zustimmen, es ist einfach Krank wie die Tiere in den bekannten Tv Shows dargestellt werden.
Die Tierpfleger reden mit den Tieren wie mit Babys, liebevoll und zärtlich, die Kamera schwenkt um und man sieht einen Traurigen tierblick hinter 10cm dicken Stahlgitter und einen gefliesten Boden.

Ich finds Abartig.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2011)

Grotnak schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich die Medien sollten sich schämen, ihn zum Clown der Nation gemacht zu haben.



als obs den jucken würde oO



Taramoon schrieb:


> Die Tierpfleger reden mit den Tieren wie mit Babys, liebevoll und zärtlich, die Kamera schwenkt um und man sieht einen Traurigen tierblick hinter 10cm dicken Stahlgitter und einen gefliesten Boden.
> 
> Ich finds Abartig.



knut wurde in der gefangenschaft geboren..das heißt der hat nie die freiheit gekostet..und solche tiere interessierts dann auch nich ob sie gefangen sind oder nich..trauriger blick? das einzige was abartig ist sind leute die keine ahnung haben und behaupten der große samariter zu sein...


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Grotnak schrieb:


> Ich find es schade, dass Knut tot ist, jedoch ist er jetzt besser dran.
> Ganz ehrlich die Medien sollten sich schämen, ihn zum Clown der Nation gemacht zu haben.
> Außerdem sind Zoos sowieso quatsch, Nationalparks sind da sehr viel besser.



Nationalparks für Eisbären? Im Norden geht das Eis halt immer weiter zurück, dadurch finden die keine Nahrung mehr, da sich Robben oft unter dem Schnee oder dem Eis verstecken. Und wo in Deutschland wollte man einen Nationalpark errichten?

Über kurz oder lang werden wir alle Tierarten in die Zoos vertrieben haben. Menschen brauchen immer mehr Platz, immer mehr Rohstoffe und immer weniger Natur. Um das zu sehen muss man kein Pessimist sein, ein realistischer Blick genügt völlig.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. März 2011)

Nationalparks sind in der heutigen Form genauso Käse.

Die Tiere haben zwar mehr Platz, aber die Parks widersprechen dem natürlichem Wanderverhalten der Tiere.

Nationalparks müssten dynamischer und miteinander vernetzt sein, das wäre ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


Schade, dass Knut tot nist. Bin auch gespannt, was bei der Obduktion heraus kommt.

Ich finde, Zoos sind wichtig, um den Tierbestand in freier Wildbahn schützen zu können.
Die Menschen werden sensibilisiert und achten vielleicht mehr auf die Umwelt.


----------



## Dracun (20. März 2011)

Da gibt es einen Nationalpark in Afrika, der sich an die Wanderwege orientiert. Hab den Namen nimmer uff der körperlichen Festplatte. Aber so was gibt es, hab nämlich mal ne Reportage drüber gesehen, wo sie des auch gesagt haben das ja Nationalparks nur sinnig seien, wenn sie dem Wandertrieb der Tiere angepasst sind. Glaub der ging über mehrere Staaten.

Ich glaub der ist das http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationalpark_W


----------



## Dropz (20. März 2011)

Der Arme wurde totgehyped :<


----------



## Taramoon (20. März 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> als obs den jucken würde oO
> 
> 
> 
> knut wurde in der gefangenschaft geboren..das heißt der hat nie die freiheit gekostet..und solche tiere interessierts dann auch nich ob sie gefangen sind oder nich..trauriger blick? das einzige was abartig ist sind leute die keine ahnung haben und behaupten der große samariter zu sein...




Ob ein Tier bereits in Gefangenschaft geboren wurde oder nicht tut absolut nichts zur Sache.
Ein Tier besitzt Instinkte und Triebe, und niemand gibt dem Menschen das Recht dem Tier die möglichkeit zu nehmen diese auch auszuleben.
Hauptsache wir befriedigen den Menschlichen trieb des gaffens.

Aber deine Antwort zeugt von so erschreckend niedrigem Horizont, das ich gar nicht erst mit dir darüber diskutieren möchte.

mfg
Der Samariter


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. März 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Ob ein Tier bereits in Gefangenschaft geboren wurde oder nicht tut absolut nichts zur Sache.
> Ein Tier besitzt Instinkte und Triebe, und niemand gibt dem Menschen das Recht dem Tier die möglichkeit zu nehmen diese auch auszuleben.
> Hauptsache wir befriedigen den Menschlichen trieb des gaffens.
> 
> ...



und dennoch lässt du den Aspekt aus, dass Tiergärten eine wichtige Rolle im Artenschutz spielen.
ich scheue davor jetzt x-beliebige zahlen zu nennen aber ich möchte gar nicht erst nachzählen, wie viele Tiere in tiergärten vom aussterben bedroht sind und deren Arten durch die Zuchtprogramme der Tiergärten eine Chance bekommen haben!
und die gehege sind heutzutage eh schon um so viele größer, das kann man nicht mit früher vergleichen - die großen tiergärten bemühen sich um artgerechte haltung, und so viel futter wie sie in zoos bekommen, würden tiere in dieser regelmäßigkeit nie bekommen - von daher geht es ihnen verhältnismäßig gut

und zum beispiel instinkte und triebe: ich bin mir sicher, dass es einen unterschied macht ob ein tier im zoo oder in der freien wildbahn geboren wird
natürlich fühlt sich ein tiger eingeengt, wenn er einmal den dschungel gekannt hat, doch jeder tiger der im zoo geboren wird ist nicht nur ein glück, da jedes tigerbaby hoffnung für die ganze Art bedeuten, sondern dieses baby wird vermutlich nie hunger oder angst kennenlernen (tiger sind vermutlich bzgl des angstarguments mangels natürlicher feinde eher ein schlechtes beispiel, ich weiß)

und zum thema "artgerecht"...da können wir auch gleich beim thema hamster, katzen, hasen und hunde anfangen
denn kaum ein tier wird zb in der stadt tatsächlich artgerecht gehalten

hat jemand von euch schon dokus oder bücher über wilde hunde gesehen oder gelesen? wilde hunde vergraben ihre fäkalien - es ist der instinkt, dass die fäkalien vergraben werden
und was machen unsere hunde? so viel zum thema artgerechte haltung

und unterm strich? es geht weder den sich am gehtsteig entleerenden hunden schlecht, noch den tieren im zoo
beides aber unter der VORAUSSETZUNG, dass es sich um möglichst gute haltung hält
(in meiner argumentation gehe ich von möglichst guter haltung in zoos aus, wie etwa schönbrunn in wien)

und wenn sich herausstellt dass knut aufgrund schlechter haltung gestorben ist, dann ist das für alle anderen bären ein glück, denn es bedeutet dass sich die lage für sie nur bessern kann!

zoos sind wichtig für die arterhaltung vieler tiere - punkt
dass der mensch aber erst an den meisten dieser artensterben schuld ist, das ist ebenso ein stein gemeißelt
doch tragen die heutigen zoos daran keine schuld sondern tun ihr bestes um das schlimmste zu verhindern

da finde ich tierhandlungen bedenklicher als zoos - denn es gab schon viele berichte über die schlechten umstände in denen tiere in den handlungen oftmals leben müssen


----------



## Dracun (20. März 2011)

Knut war nun mal ein Werbeträger ... ganz Deutschland fand den Kleinen Bär total knuffig, süß, [insert Random Adjektiv]. Da gab es dann den ganzen Hype um ihn. Da ist es normal das es Beileidsbekundungen gibt. Ist genauso wie bei Promis die gestorben sind, da hagelt es auch Beileidsbekundungen und das obwohl auch täglich zig Menschen sterben.

Also lass die Leute doch um ihren Knut trauern. Stört ja eigentlich keinen.


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2011)

*Kram gelöscht*

War irgendwas unverständlich an dem blauen Post und dem Grünen danach?

Verwarnungsstufen sind gesetzt.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (21. März 2011)

Ich fand es toll, dass Menschen so viel Interesse und fast sogar "Liebe" zu so einem kleinen Geschöpf entwickeln konnten.


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

Knut war ein Star. Und so ist er auch gestorben. Meistens macht ein Tragischer Tod einen berühmte Person, oder in diesem Falle ein Tier, noch betühmter.
Alles gute wo auch immer du jetzt sein magst.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (22. März 2011)

Infos zu Knut:

Jetzt wird Eisbär Knut ausgestopft
Obduktion ergab: Er litt an einem Hirnschaden

Quelle (was sonst): http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2011/03/22/eisbaer-knut-tot-hirnschaden/jetzt-wird-er-ausgestopft.html


----------



## TheGui (22. März 2011)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Jetzt wird Eisbär Knut ausgestopft



war doch abzusehen, nur weil er nicht mehr lebt heist das nicht das er nicht noch irgend nen zweck erfüllen kann!


----------



## BlizzLord (23. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> war doch abzusehen, nur weil er nicht mehr lebt heist das nicht das er nicht noch irgend nen zweck erfüllen kann!



Wetten das man ihn dann für 5-xx€ "Trinkgeld" mal anfassen darf. :>


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (24. März 2011)

Haha bin sicher viele würden dafür sogar etwas zahlen


----------



## Stevesteel (24. März 2011)

Ich wohne zwar in Berlin, habe aber Knut nie besucht.
Finde es schade, daß er so jung gestorben ist.


----------

